# Careful how much you drink



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

A young man awakes in the morning, head bangin, dry mouth and completely naked in a hotel room. Turning to his left he sees a beautiful young lady laying naked next to him, turning to his right he see a naked old hag, buck teeth, saggy boobs, a poor complexion and loudly snoring. Not being able to recall any of the goings on of the previous night’s debauchery, he decides it’s time to make a hasty exit. But being young and constantly horny he decides “what the heck, maybe I’ll just roll over and have one more go with that beauty laying to my left”. Ever so quietly he rolls over and creeps atop the beauty. But just as his expectations begin, the young beauty wakes with a frightful look and exclaims...”not me honey, I’zz the brides maid!”


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Beer goggles will get ya every time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

really had a good laugh


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Beer goggles will get ya every time. :mrgreen:


+1


----------

